
Ask HN: Why are banks not closing? - throwaway413
Cash is one of the most contaminated substances passed between individuals. Banks have the infrastructure to run drive-thru only branches. Why are banks not closing?<p>I understand that there are those out there who rely on cash, but since when does big finance care about those people over their credit card holders?
======
JMTQp8lwXL
You are most likely to get infected by touching your face after coming into
contact. Washing hands is a more effective than closing banks, because people
still have to go other places: grocery stores, etc., even if discretionary
public places (bars, etc) are closed.

------
greenyoda
> Banks have the infrastructure to run drive-thru only branches.

Maybe out in the suburbs, but here in NYC, where most bank branches are
storefronts on the ground floors of larger buildings, that would be
impossible.

Also, if banks closed, businesses could no longer accept cash payments, since
there would be nowhere to deposit them. And lots of poor people rely on cash
for buying life's necessities because they have no credit cards.

~~~
throwaway413
Good points, thank you.

------
Mountain_Skies
Sounds like a good way to incite panic and a bank run.

~~~
throwaway413
This is true...fair point. However, panic has already been incited I think.

